# Theodore



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Now its not a golden, and it isn't even mine but I just had to share these with you. This is my best friend's new baby.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a sweet baby... Gotta love those puppies!!!!!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm no fan of boxers but I have a feeling I'm gonna love this one. My friend is moving back to my end of the city so I think our dogs are going to get alot of playtime together. It'll be good for all of us.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> I'm no fan of boxers.......


My sister is looking for a boxer.....I've seen some pretty cute boxer puppies....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

There is one that always seems to show up at the dog park whenever I go. It doesn't matter what time of day or week. She is just out of control and she always has to pick on Otto. When he was smaller I had him standing on the bench beside me and she came running straight at him, jumped up and pushed him. He ended up hitting his head on the edge of the table before falling off completely. I freaked. Now everytime I see that dog I grab Otto and start making my way home. I just hate that dog.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

He's so cute! I know a couple nice Boxers but not a fan of them personally ...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a cute little guy. Boxers are not my favorites either, but you gotta admit, all puppies are special.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My on going line always is that all puppies are cute; its just that goldens are the cutest. LOL!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> My on going line always is that all puppies are cute; its just that goldens are the cutest. LOL!!


I've seen some very cute Lab puppies lately, but don't Lab puppies look an awful lot like Goldens?


----------

